# Puppy in Cairo



## MissRaeRAe (Jun 7, 2010)

Hello,
I just moved to Cairo and I am looking to get a just a little puppy or dog for the flat. I have looked around but all I can find are large animals that really are not my cup of tea. Does anybody know where you can find smaller breeds or possible adoption in Cairo?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi


Are you in rented accommodation? If yes do you have permission from your landlord to have a dog on the premises? 
There are adoption societies in Cairo 

Cairo Animal Inn
email [email protected] or telephone 0105670915

Maiden


----------



## MissRaeRAe (Jun 7, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Are you in rented accommodation? If yes do you have permission from your landlord to have a dog on the premises?
> ...


yes I do rent but my house owner is fine with it as long as the dog is small and I know around Cairo most of the dogs are larger or rescued off the street, so would these places have smaller breeds?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MissRaeRAe said:


> yes I do rent but my house owner is fine with it as long as the dog is small and I know around Cairo most of the dogs are larger or rescued off the street, so would these places have smaller breeds?




Why not phone and ask!


----------

